# Just in time for Halloween!



## kor (Oct 15, 2017)

I haven't posted in awhile but I had to show off the new poison display case I just finished up a couple of days ago. Seemed like an appropriate time of year to be outside building a coffin. Still got some strange looks from the neighbors! 
View attachment 179944

Larger version:
https://i.imgur.com/44Mqc6y.jpg


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 16, 2017)

Nice job.


----------

